# How did VirtualBox find its way to FreeBSD?



## robroy (Feb 17, 2018)

FreeBSD Friends,

_*Quick edition*_

Does anybody happen to know the history of how VirtualBox came to FreeBSD, including who did the hardest work (both outside and inside the Project), and what motivated them (money, a fire burning deep within their hearts, or what)?

*Slow edition*

One of the applications I'm most impressed with on FreeBSD is VirtualBox.  I've had a Windows 7 x64 guest running in a VM, with two vCPUs, for weeks now, with zero problems (it seems stable, for this basic use case, at least), on 11.1-RELEASE.

VirtualBox is a complex program, needless to say.  I can imagine that the effort required to bring it to FreeBSD (and moreso, to make it _this_ stable), must have been substantial--so substantial, that somebody must have paid "a pretty penny" (a lot of money) to make it happen.

All this makes me wonder whether an economic incentive may have been behind its FreeBSD support.  A few Google searches yielded nothing about this.

I had a software testing job at VMware for three years, so I have some idea about how much money they invested in to their Workstation product (and with no FreeBSD host support, at that).  Though Workstation has many features that VirtualBox does not, even 5% of VMware's investment is still _a lot of coin!_

Days of Joy to you all!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2018)

It's been a team of people. Some are mentioned at the bottom: https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


----------

